# somebody used to much yeast in those bisquits they are to big!



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

something that is starting to rub me raw...:hammer:
i want to add another rednose to the fold but not a bully type and i simply CANT find a rednose website that doesnt say XXL SUPER HUGE BULLY'S! or something to that affect dont get me wrong i like bullys but my dog is 55 pounds soaking wet and i rather enjoy how small and graceful she is shes a tremendous house dog super lazy indoors and doesnt take up to much room 
as we can share the loveseat together and im not getting squished, but why does everyone seem to think if its not 90+ pounds its not good enough??
some of these dogs are grotesque looking and look like if you try to run them they will fall over dead!
i feel like my dog is a extinct breed now....... 
i live in a sea that is almost always blue or black that fewer and fewer people 
desire the good old reds and the working made dog......
KEEP IN MIND I AM NOT SPEAKING ILL OF ANYONES DOG


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

you sayin you wanna buy another pup?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> you sayin you wanna buy another pup?


yea ..........


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll assume you know what is involved in getting another dog and have read up on the possible future of you doing so with this breed. If not, please do so as there is a lot more involved then one would think. Specially when the dogs are adults.

There are some great breeders on here if you meet there requirements. Also have you considered adopting/rescue? I think looking for "red nose pages" is the wrong way to go about it as it's not a breed or bloodtype and I doubt a breeder can control the color of the noses.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there,
There are several kennels breeding nice true rednoses. The problem is when you do a search on the internet, all the junk pops up first. Many of people/breeders who pay for search engine submission, are newbies or fly by nighters. 
There are still a lot of good ones still out there: Morgans old family reds, Roki reds, Matrix, Pit Island kennel, Norrod's Ironline kennel, Predator Spice kennel, and more......


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

rednose_momma said:


> something that is starting to rub me raw...:hammer:
> i want to add another rednose to the fold but not a bully type and i simply CANT find a rednose website that doesnt say XXL SUPER HUGE BULLY'S! or something to that affect dont get me wrong i like bullys but my dog is 55 pounds soaking wet and i rather enjoy how small and graceful she is shes a tremendous house dog *super lazy indoors* and doesnt take up to much room
> as we can share the loveseat together and im not getting squished, but why does everyone seem to think if its not 90+ pounds its not good enough??
> some of these dogs are grotesque looking and look like if you try to run them they will fall over dead!
> ...


chances are you won't get this again. Are you prepared if you have a dog that needs tons of exercise and is destructive if it doesn't get it? I have 3 and wish I had only 1 most of the time.
I love em all but once these guys die, I'm going to just one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out southern Inferno Kennels I know they just had a little of really nice OFRN pups and another member here got one from them. They have some great looking red dogs! Oh and caragan kennel just had a nice litter of some gorgeous red puppies. We also have a breeder section here on the forum but I don't know if anyone has red dogs right now.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Check out southern Inferno Kennels I know they just had a little of really nice OFRN pups and another member here got one from them. They have some great looking red dogs! Oh and caragan kennel just had a nice litter of some gorgeous red puppies. We also have a breeder section here on the forum but I don't know if anyone has red dogs right now.


her girl she has is a caragan


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

We totally felt the same way when we were looking for our newest one. All we saw was huge blue or blue or just plain bully's we couldn't find a "game dog". It took forever.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Really from which litter? just curious


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I'll assume you know what is involved in getting another dog and have read up on the possible future of you doing so with this breed. If not, please do so as there is a lot more involved then one would think. Specially when the dogs are adults.
> 
> There are some great breeders on here if you meet there requirements. Also have you considered adopting/rescue? I think looking for "red nose pages" is the wrong way to go about it as it's not a breed or bloodtype and I doubt a breeder can control the color of the noses.


yes i have considered what gos into getting anotherdog i have been waiting
almost 3 yrs to get another and i dontwant to do rescue as i would like to get into shows and things like that. and most of the time if the noses are pure red mother and father have good chances of getting more and more reds
as my girl is a camelot i paid the rediculous adoption price for her almost all my savings just for her then ive spent a rediculous amount at the vets office to keep her in good health and started a new savings just for my dog and the potential of getting another one. i dont want to go the same route as 2500 is a obscene amount paid for a dog imo.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

bullydogla said:


> chances are you won't get this again. Are you prepared if you have a dog that needs tons of exercise and is destructive if it doesn't get it? I have 3 and wish I had only 1 most of the time.
> I love em all but once these guys die, I'm going to just one.


yes im ready my dog wasnt always lazy indoors she use to terrorize us all when she was younger but has calmed down with all the excersie she now gets, i just had to build a good program to her needs and assume ill have to do the same with a dog if not more to get the desired behavior.

only problem with online shopping is cant tell if they are true game as in dog aggressive my dog isnt.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well check out inferno knls and caragan knls. Caragan and I were just evaluating the puppies yesterday and I know she would love someone local in WA to get a pup. This litter turned out really nice and some of these puppies are going to be gorgeous show dogs. If I didn't have so many right now I would have asked her to send me one. There are a few that really look like magnum (for those of you that know who he is) and just have the best little heads on them. 
American Pit Bulls Red Nose & Black American Pit Bull Terriers For Sale

What venue are you most interested in? UKC or ADBA? that will also really effect what breeder you should go to. Oh also check out Kinny Duenas he has some really nice red dogs that do weight pull and UKC too.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

ukc and weight pulling. wow gorgeous pups!!!! ill have to talk to her for sure !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Talk to cheryl if she doesn't having something your interested in then she can recommend someone who does. Her dogs do well in the UKC and ADBA but since she has become a judge for the ADBA she has been showing more in that venue. Also kinny and if I think of anymore I will add them


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Talk to cheryl if she doesn't having something your interested in then she can recommend someone who does. Her dogs do well in the UKC and ADBA but since she has become a judge for the ADBA she has been showing more in that venue. Also kinny and if I think of anymore I will add them


she lives about 40 minutes from my house!!!sweet can i ask your name so i can say who sent me?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tell her Lisa sent you


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i called no answer hopeshe will call me back


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I called her earlier and she didn't answer me either! lol We are good friends and she always does call backs but if I talk to her before you do I will tell her to call you asap


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I called her earlier and she didn't answer me either! lol We are good friends and she always does call backs but if I talk to her before you do I will tell her to call you asap


totally just got off the phone with her like 15 minutes ago was on the phone with her for n hr n a half! it was awesome if she doesnt go to georgia im going with her to a show in the area im totally excited!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I told you she is great!! She takes more time with ppl on the phone than any other breeder I have talked to! I hope you get to go to the show with her it sounds like fun!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I told you she is great!! She takes more time with ppl on the phone than any other breeder I have talked to! I hope you get to go to the show with her it sounds like fun!


im utterly impressed ill be truthful i was put off by her website but talking to her has affirmed she is a excellant breeder who really cares ive never scene anything like it as her puppy contract. so im on board wether i get to have one of her pups or not i know i can learn so much from her and the fact she is inviting me out to a show im like totally completly excited about this, thanx lisa for sending me her way.


----------



## royal court day walker (Mar 27, 2010)

caragans dogs are way too expensive, no way they are worth what she is asking, 3000 dollars is she serious


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Hi there,
> There are several kennels breeding nice true rednoses. The problem is when you do a search on the internet, all the junk pops up first. Many of people/breeders who pay for search engine submission, are newbies or fly by nighters.
> There are still a lot of good ones still out there: Morgans old family reds, Roki reds, Matrix, Pit Island kennel, Norrod's Ironline kennel, Predator Spice kennel, and more......


Good list, especially one in particular


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

royal court day walker said:


> caragans dogs are way too expensive, no way they are worth what she is asking, 3000 dollars is she serious


Yep, the price comes from having to health test and title all the dogs before breeding them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

royal court day walker said:


> caragans dogs are way too expensive, no way they are worth what she is asking, 3000 dollars is she serious


Sometimes... you just get what you pay for. Everyone that I've spoken to who has one of her dogs said that they were worth every penny... not only the dogs, but the support she offers for the life time of the dog. I've never personally done business with her, because we are in two different directions with dogs, but maybe one day when i have the energy for those springy dogs!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

caragan kennels has awesome dogs... live about an hour away from me


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Good list, especially one in particular


I agree, IRONLINE KENNELS.:goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tx Red Dog said:


> I agree, IRONLINE KENNELS.:goodpost:


Bingo! Give that man a cigar!


----------

